# Transformar una bafle de cuatro vias en uno de tres.



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 13, 2011)

Hola:  

Tengo un bafle de suspension acustica de cuatro vias Turner 305. Quiero  convertirlo en uno de tres vias, reemplazando los dos tweeters por un tweeter Yamaha JA-0510A. Es posible mandar un cable del Yamaha, via capacitor y resistor, directamente al ampli o debo redisenar el crossover? Por supuesto removiendo los dos tweeters viejos.   

NOTA: bafle = caja acustica       
---------- suspension acustica: la caja esta hermeticamente cerrada, de modo  que no puede entrar o salir aire de ella.       Lo aclaro porque estos dias los terminos de audio han cambiado un       poquito.  

No se si me explico. En el crossover, cortaria las salidas que van a los ambos tweeters, y el bafle se queda asi. Por otro lado, fuera del bafle si se quiere, pongo el Yamaha que conecto a la salida del amplificador de potencia atenuando con resistor y protegiendolo mediante dos capacitores.  Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 13, 2011)

1- Ya has preguntado exactamente lo mismo en el foro de Audiokarma  
2- El diseño del crossover es COMPLETAMENTE diferente.
3- Es bastante ridículo cambiar un tweeter y tratar de usarlo con un crossover de primer orden sin saber ni las frecuencias de cruce, ni el orden de las otras secciones del que ya tenés, ni presentar datos o mediciones de este tweeter que pensás usar.


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 13, 2011)

1. Touche.

2.  Gracias por el dato.

3. Ya que lees Audiokarma molestate en leer mi 2do post, por favor.

Como primer paso intento conseguir las especificiones del tweeter nuevo. Y las de los demas parlantes si puedo. Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 13, 2011)

Naaa...leo de vez en cuando, solo que apareció justo que estaba chusmeando un poco.
Por favor, replicá los datos de tu segundo post acá para que se pueda opinar sin tener que leer en Audiokarma...pero por lo visto, vas a tener que modificar el crossover, por que las frecuencias altas las tenés partidas en dos y si tu nuevo tweeter puede operar sin problemas entre los 5kHz y 22kHz, vas a tener que remover esa parte ENTERA y recalcular los componentes....y eso sin entrar en mediciones mas sofisticadas, de las cuales el usuario juanfilas es un especialista. Si lees sus temas vas a entender el tipo de mediciones que hay que realizar.


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 14, 2011)

Algunos datos que omiti:

Los parlantes no tienen identificacion. Son un woofer de 12", un parlante de medios y, acerca de lo tweeters, tienen la peculiaridad de verse como parlantes chiquitos, como de una radio, con el cono hecho del mismo material que el el un parlante comun.

El crossover tiene dos atenuadores con la leyenda 500-5000Hz uno y 5000-22000Hz el otro. Ademas, estan impresos los siguientes datos en él:

Sistema: suspension acustica.
Potencia: 50 W
Bandas de paso:
1. 30 - 500
2. 500 -5000
3. 5000 - 10000
4. 10000 - 22000

Otra cosa: por si alguno los conoce, los bafles son dos Turner 305. La firma ya no existe mas. El que podria tener los datos completos seria jorgefer, pero no creo.


----------

